# 7 years wasted



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Going into this years draw with 6 points, I finally drew a stupid turkey tag. It starts on April 10th, central region. The area I planned to hunt was crawling with turkeys this time last year... this year there is still 3ft of snow in places and most roads impassable. I hiked around a bit but couldnt even see a sign of turkeys. Add onto that the current cold snap there is no way in hell they will be strutting in a week.

With my work requiring massive overtime, I dunno if I will even get out anyway. 7 years wasted. Bah!


-DallanC


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

same thing for me so i turned my tag back in got my point for this year and will try it again next year


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gus said:


> same thing for me so i turned my tag back in got my point for this year and will try it again next year


Wow didnt think about that... maybe I better turn mine in.

-DallanC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If wapiti67 even thinks of turning his early Central tag back in I will break every bone in his body. The turkeys are strutting big time RIGHT NOW, and this snow won't change that, besides I am guessing most of the snow will be gone long before next Saturday. 

DallanC, I know you're no fan of mine, but I will gladly give you a few areas in the Central region where turkeys can be had next weekend of you are interested. Just shoot me a PM. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The turkeys have been strutting for two weeks. Nut up and get your candy-asz out there! :twisted:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Break every bone on my body huh? Well, I guess I better not risk it. I'll be on the hill Sat. Morning...you better get your sorry butt out of bed and meet me there PRO


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The decision was made for me by my work. They called us in for a meeting and we were informed we have mandatory overtime until the 26th. Thats 12 hour minimum days, 7 days a week. We've been on roughly this schedual since Oct. Initially we were supposed to finish mid-march but things got extended.

So screw it, I ran over on my lunch break to the DWR office and turned the tag back in. Good luck whoever picks it up, I hope you have fun and are successful.

The pisser to this whole situation is once our project does complete, I get about 4-5 weeks of "compensation time" off (they dont pay overtime) to make up for the extra hours worked. Had we finished at the orignal mid march date, I could have hunted every day... and been paid for it.

Ah well, I'm out the tag cost but I did get the points back.


-DallanC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Break every bone on my body huh? Well, I guess I better not risk it. I'll be on the hill Sat. Morning...you better get your sorry butt out of bed and meet me there PRO


Who bailed on who the other day? That's what I thought!

Sorry to hear that DallanC, like you said, at least you get to keep your points.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I drew a northern region tag this year and have been scouting a place southwest of Morgan since the second week of March. Been seeing 100 to 150 turkeys each time and they have been strutting since I saw them. There was snow there when I saw them the first time and it didn't seem to affect them. Can't wait till Saturday. Taking my 15 year old son with me.


----------

